# أصل البنطلون الساقط



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*

*​


*أصل البنطلون الساقط*​




*هل تعرف عزيزي الشاب أصل البنطلون الساقط، وأين بدأ تسقيطه؟*​ 
*أظن أنك لو علمت فلن ترتدي هذا النوع من البنطلونات مجددًا إذا كنت ممن يرتدونه،*
* أو أنك ستُعلِم غيرك وتدعوه لتركه إذا كنت ممن لا يلبسونه.*

*لقد أطلق موقع الـ "فيس بوك" حملة عالمية ومحلية لرفع بنطلونات الشباب*
*وتوسيع بنطلونات البنات، وأكد مدير الحملة أن تسقيط البنطلون لقرب عظمة الحوض يُعد تقليدًا أعمى للغرب، ويرجع أصله إلى أنه كان يحظر على المساجين في أمريكا لبس الأحزمة حتى لا يتعاركوا بها، ويؤذي بعضهم بعضًا، فكان يسقط البنطلون نتيجة لعدم وجود ما يرفعه؛ لأن البنطلونات كانت مقاسين اثنين فقط، المهم أن البنطلونات الساقطة كانت رداء المساجين، وبعد ذلك صنعها مصمم أزياء فرنسي للشواذ ليعرفوا بها بعضهم في الشوارع.*
*فهل بعد ذلك يمكن أن ترتدي بنطلونًا ساقطًا؟*
*أظن أن اسمه يكفي لتركه.*​ 
*وفي الآونة الأخيرة سنت ولاية "لويزيانا" الأمريكية*
*قانونًا يقضي بغرامة 500 دولار، وحبس ستة شهور لمن يرتدي البنطلون الساقط.*
*فهل بعد ذلك يمكن أن ترتدي بنطلونًا ساقطًا؟ أظن أن اسمه يكفي للنفور منه*​ 

*

*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه
سيبك انت
بس الصور تحفة
شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا مش عارف ايه حب بعض الشباب في تسقيط البنطلون وانه يبين البوكسر بتاعه كدا
هما شايفين ان دي حاجة حلوة يعني ؟
ماله الراجل اللي صورته في اخر الموضوع
وحش دا ههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*روعة الموضوع هههههه*
*شكرا يا مايك*


----------



## نغم (15 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه 
روعة 
تسلم ايدك ...


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2011)

*اروع ما فى الموضوع
الصورة الاخيرة فى نهائى الموضوع
عشان متتفعش غرامة 
البس بنطالون لحد وسطك
ههههههههههههههه**

*​​


----------



## مسرة (15 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههه لذيذ الموضوع *
*بس برأيي ما فيها شي لو كان البنطلون عريض و نازل بس اهم شي ما يكون الملابس الداخليه طالعه*
*لان في ناس بتنزل بناطيلها بدون ما تبين ملابسها الداخليه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه

نا كنت عارفة الموضوع ده

بس زى ما انت عارف لكل بلد عاداتها وتقاليدها

ولان ده فى مصر لا يعتبر من يرتديها شذوذ ولا سجنا فالناس بتلبسها عادى

وهما دول العرب حافظين مش فاهمين ههههههههههههههه

شكرا مايكل للموضوع الرائع


----------



## sparrow (15 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه
معلومات اول مرة اعرفها


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه اوبااااا
جامدة دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههه حلوة خاااااااااالص المعلومة دى أول مرة أعرفها.
+ميرسى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sosofofo (16 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي
شكرا على المعلومة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم*

*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------

